# Are Propane Generators Quieter Than Gas Ones?



## swanny007

I saw yesterday a propane powered portable generator at Canadian Tire. It's the same price as a gas one. I thought not necessarily just for camping but for general use this might be a better option than gas. The generator just attaches to a regular 20/30 lb tank.

Anyone else have a propane generator?


----------



## CamperAndy

No it is not any quieter since it still does the same work.


----------



## Northern Wind

I have a diesel generator and I find it a little quieter than my last gas one? from what I can tell on the decibel guides it may be slightly quieter.


----------



## lobsang

I have a trifuel (gas/natural gas and kerosene) and it is the same noise for any fuel.


----------



## mike

i have the yamaha 2400 trifuel. I really like not having to carry gas.


----------



## Lmbevard

swanny007 said:


> I saw yesterday a propane powered portable generator at Canadian Tire. It's the same price as a gas one. I thought not necessarily just for camping but for general use this might be a better option than gas. The generator just attaches to a regular 20/30 lb tank.
> 
> Anyone else have a propane generator?


We have switched several forklifts from gas to propane. Did not change the noise level but did change the smell. It would be handy to not have to carry gas, but running it will be more expensive.


----------

